
The Next Big Thing After Websites and Mobile Apps - hgsyndrome
https://medium.com/@lancengym/the-next-big-thing-after-websites-and-mobile-apps-a15d61465e2f
======
Piskvorrr
So, thiVRd-liff, now that it's with VR. (Where's Second Life? Exactly.)

Sorry, this is a vision that keeps getting circulated since the 1980s, and
keeps on flopping.

~~~
hgsyndrome
Second Life has languished into satisfying kinky online fantasies.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Yup. How's another iteration supposed to be different, if the only difference
is technological?

